# My Classical Collection - Updated 6-13-09



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Schumann:

- The 4 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Leonard Bernstein
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

Vaughan Williams:

- Fantasies, The Lark Ascending, Five Variants on Wives
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: London (Decca)

- The Complete Symphonies (8-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-9; The Lark Ascending, etc. (7-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: EMI

-The Nine Symphonies; Job (7-CD set)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, London Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-The Complete Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Kees Bakels, Paul Daniel
Label: Naxos

-A Sea Symphony
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Sinfonica Antartica; 5 Variants of "Dives and Lazarus"
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-A London Symphony; Norfolk Rhapsody No. 1; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies Nos. 8 & 9; Flourish for Glorious John
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 5 & 6
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond; Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 3 & 4; Fantasia on Greensleeves
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-A Sea Symphony
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 3 & 5
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6; Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis; The Lark Ascending
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphonies; The Lark Ascending; Job; etc. {6-CD set)
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label; Warner Classics

-Job; The Lark Ascending
Orch: Northern English Philharmonia
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Concerto for Two Pianos; Symphony No. 5
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yehundi Menuhin
Label: Virgin Classics

Bruckner:

- Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

- The Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: EMI

- Symphony No. 00 'Study Symphony'
Orch: Royal Scottish National
Cond: Georg Tintner
Label: Naxos



-Symphonies 1-9 (9-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA


-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Complete Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-The Nine Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Gunter Wand
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca




-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label; RCA

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8 (2-CD set)
Orch; Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: SWR Stuttgart Radio Symphony
Cond; Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

Symphony No. 4
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label: Profil

Symphony No. 8
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Symphonies 4 & 8 (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, London Philharmonic
Cond; Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Bernard Haitink
Label Profil

Symphony No. 5
Orch: Munich Philharmonic
Cond; Christian Thielemann
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond; Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight

-The Symphonies (9-CD set)
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leizpig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Gunter Wand
Label; RCA

Nielsen:

- Symphonies Nos. 1-3 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Symphonies Nos. 4-6 (2-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Sympbonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Symphony
Cond: Gennady Rozhdestvensky
Label: Chandos

Sibelius:

- The Complete Symphonies 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- The Complete Symphonies 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

- Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orchestra
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI
- The Symphonies; Tone Poems (7-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

- Kullervo
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Complete Symphonies; Tone Poems (8-CD set)
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Paavo Berglund
Label: EMI

-The 7 Symphonies; Finlandia; Kullervo (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies, Tone Poems, Violin Concerto (5-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-7 (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Kullervo
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Tone Poems
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Catanas
Orch: Estonian National Symphony
Cond: Paavo Jarvi
Label: Virgin Classics

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca
Kullervo
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 5 & 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 2; Pohjola’s Daughter
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 3 & 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-Symphonies 1 & 4
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Colin Davis
Label: LSO

-The Essential Sibelius (15-CD set)
Orch: Lahti Symphony, Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Osmo Vanska, Neeme Jarvi, etc.
Label: Bis

-Karajan Edition: Symphony Nos. 2 & 5
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Karajan
Label: EMI

-Bernstein Conducts Sibelius
Orch: BBC Symphony, Boston Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto; Serenades Nos. 1 & 2; Suite; Six Humoreques
Orch: Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond; Okko Kamu
Label: Apex

-En Saga; Finlandia; Tapiola; Swan of Tuonela; Oceanides
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 2 & 3
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

Berlioz:

- Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccard Muti
Label: EMI

- Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Harold In Italy; Overtures (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Complete Orchestral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw, London Symphony, BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Requiem (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips


-Munch Conducts Berlioz (10-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond; Charles Munch
Label: RCA

-Requiem (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Spano
Label: Telarc

-Symphonie Fantastique
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-Symphonie Fantastique; Harold in Italy, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Symphonie Fantasique
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

-Romeo et Juliette (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

-Harold in Italy
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

-Harold in Italy; etc.
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Le Damnation de Faust (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

-Le Damnation de Faust (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: Philips

-L’enfance du Christ (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

Bartok:

- Concerto for Orchestra; Hungarian Sketches; etc.
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

- The Wooden Prince; Cantata Profana
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Piano Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Concerto for Orchestra; 4 Orchestral Pieces
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Miraculous Mandarin; Music for Strings, Percussion & Celesta
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Divertimento; Dance Suite; Hungarian Sketches; Two Pictures
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Concertos
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Violin Concerto No. 2; Rhapsodies Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Orchestral Music (3-CD set)
Orch: Budapest Festival Orch.
Cond: Ivan Fischer
Label: Philips

-The Miraculous Mandarin; Concerto for Orchestra; Piano Concertos; etc. (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI


-Orchestral Masterpieces (2-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Two Portraits For Violin & Orchestra; Two Pictures; Four Pieces
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic Orch.
Cond: James Conlon
Label: Apex

-Concerto for Orchestra; Lutoslawski; Concerto for Orchestra
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Concerto for Orchestra; Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis, Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

-Bartok for Orchestra (6-CD set)
Orch: Hungarian State Symphony
Cond; Adam Fischer
Label: Brilliant Classics

Shostakovich:

- The Complete Symphonies (11-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca

- Shostakovich Edition: Complete Symphonies (27-CD set)
Label: Brilliant Classics

- The Jazz Album
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

- Ballet Suites Nos. 1-4
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablonsky
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphonies 5 & 9
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphonies Nos. 1 & 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5, Symphony No. 9
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc


-Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Various
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: National Symphony
Cond; Mstislav Rostropovich
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 1 & 14 (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10; Britten: Sinfonia Requiem
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 4; Britten: Russian Funeral
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic, St. Petersburg Philharmonic, NHK Symphony
Cond: Vladmir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

Haydn:

- The "London" Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, Berlin Philharmonic, Bavaria Radio Symphony
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

-Bernstein Conducts Haydn (4-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: DG

Prokofiev:

- 7 Symphonies; Lieutenant Kije (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

- Romeo and Juliet (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Decca

- Cinderella, Glazunov: The Seasons (2-CD set)
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Piano Concertos
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: V. Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 5
Orch: Atlana Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Köln
Cond: Dmitrij Kitajenko
Label: Phoenix Edition

-The Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos


-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: Philips

-Romeo & Juliet (excerpts); Symphony No. 1; etc.
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label; Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-Piano Concertos 1-5 (2-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond; Vladimir Krainev
Label: Apex

-Alexander Nevsky; Scythian Suite
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Romeo & Juliet; The Love For Three Oranges
Orch: Toronto Symphony
Cond; Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

-Rostropovoich Conducts Prokofiev (4-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Mstislav Rostropovich
Label: Warner Classics

-Sympbony Nos. 1 & 5; Lieutenant Kije
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Scythian Suite
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Alexander Nevsky; Lietenant Kije; The Stone Flower; The Love For Three Oranges; etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Leningrad Philharmonic
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: Chandos

Janacek:

- Chamber Music And Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonic, Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras, Neville Marriner, Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Czech State Philharmonic
Cond: Jose Seberier
Label: Reference

-Sinfonietta; Glagolitic Mass
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Sinfonietta; Ballad of Blanek; Fiddler; Taras Bulba
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex



Scriabin:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin German Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca






Tchaikovsky:

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Swan Lake (2-CD set)
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Wolfgang Sawallisch
Label: EMI

- The Sleeping Beauty (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-The 6 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1/Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: RCA Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond; Kiril Kondrashin, F. Reiner
Label: RCA

-Manfred Symphony
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Vladimir Jurowski
Label: London Philharmonic

-Symphony No. 3 “Polish,” The Tempest
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Suites for Orchestra
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Stefan Sanderling
Label: Naxos

-Suites for Orchestra
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Ireland
Cond: Stefan Sanderling
Label: Naxos

-Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 3
Orch: Russian Philharmonic
Cond: Dmitry Yablensky
Label: Naxos



-Manfred Symphony; The Voyevoda
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Vasily Petrenko
Label: Naxos

-Fantasias after Shakespeare
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Adrian Leaper, Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Piano Concerto No. 2; Concert Fantasy
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-The Seasons
Orch: Queensland Symphony
Cond: Peter Breiner
Label: Naxos

-Marche Slave; Capriccio Italien; etc.
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label; Naxos

-Swan Lake; Giselle; The Skaters
Orch: Philadelphia Orch.
Cond; Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1; Hamlet Overture
Orch; Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label; Naxos

-Sympohnies (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Nutcracker Suite; Swan Lake Suite
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

-Symphonies 1-6; Manfred Symphony; Romeo and Juliet (5-CD)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Mstislav Rostropovich
Label: EMI

-The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca 

Stravinsky:

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Petrushka; Le Sacre du Printemps
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony



- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms/Symphony in 3 Movements
Orch: Columbia Symphony, CBC Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Stravinsky Conducts Stravinsky: Firebird Suite-Complete; Scherzo; Firework
Orch: CBC Symphony, Columbia Symphony
Cond: Igor Stravinsky
Label: Sony

- Works of Igor Stravinsky (22-CD set)
Label: Sony

- Three Greek Ballets (Apollo, Agon, Orpheus)
Orch: London Symphony, Orchestra of St. Luke's
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

- The Rite of Spring, Firebird Suite; Prokofiev: Scythian Suite (Expanded Edition)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Petrouchka; Le Sacre de printemps
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Le Chant du Rossignol, L'Histoire du Soldat
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- Symphony of Psalms; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

- The Firebird/Fantaisie for Orchestra Op.4; Four Studies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Stravinsky Edition (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony of Psalms; Symphony In C; Symphony In Three Movements
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI


-The Rite of Spring; Fireworks; Firebird
Orch: Boston Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: RCA

-The Robert Craft Edition: Stravinsky Ballets (6-CD set)
Orch: Orchestra of St. Luke’s, London Philharmonia
Cond: Robert Craft
Label: Naxos

-The Rite of Spring
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-The Rite of Spring; Symphony in Three Movements
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Apex

-The Rite of Spring; Firebird
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Simonov
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

-The Great Ballets (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond; Bernard Haitink, Igor Markevitch
Label: Philips

-Stravinski (6-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond; Essa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphonies
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Le Sacre du printemps/L'Oiseau de feu/Jeu de cartes/Petrouchka/Pulcinella (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

Dvorak:

- The Nine Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Bernlin Philharmonic, Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

- Symphony No. 9 "From The New World" (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Slavonic Dances
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Cello Concerto; Walton: Cello Concerto (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

-Requiem; Stabat Mater (4-CD set)
Orch: Slovak Philharmonic
Cond: Zdenek Kosler
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Slavonic Dances; Overtures; Symphonic Poems (3-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphonies 1-9; Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Czech Philharmonic, Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Libor Pesek
Label: Virigin Classics

-Symphony No. 8; Janacek; Sinfonietta
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label; Apex

-Cello Concerto; Symphony No. 9
Orch: Hamburg Philharmonic
Cond; Joseph Keilberth
Label: Apex

-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Staatskapelle Berlin
Cond: Otmar Suitner
Label: Berlin Classics

-Complete 9 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orchestra, Czech Philharmonic, Oslo Philharmonic
Cond; Mariss Jansons, Neeme Jarvi, Jiri Belohlavek
Label: Brilliant Classics

-The Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Istvan Kertesz
Label; Decca



Franck:

- Symphony in D minor, Le Chasseur Maudit
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Muti
Label: EMI

-Symphony in D minor; Les Eolides
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex



Rimsky-Korsakov:

- Scheherazade; Stravinsky: Song of the Nightingale (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Overtures and Suites from the Operas (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Scheherazade
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Orchestral Favorites
Orch: Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond: Andre Cluytens, Efrem Kurtz
Label: EMI

-Scheherazade
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

Copland:

- Appalachian Spring; Billy the Kid, etc.
Orch: London Symphony, Minnesota Symphony
Cond: Harold Lawrence, Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

- Billy The Kid, Grofe: Grand Canyon Suite (MD master only)
Orch: Martin Gould and His Orchestra
Cond: Martin Gould
Label: RCA

- Copland Conducts Copland (Expanded Edition)
Orch: Columbia Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Early Orchestral Works 1922-1935 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, NY Philharmonic
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works 1948-1971 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, New Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Aaron Copland, Helmuth Kolbe, L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Copland Collection: Orchestral Works And Ballet Works 1936-1948 (3-CD set)
Orch: Columbia Symphony, Columbia Symphony Strings, London Symphony, New Philharmonia
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: Sony

- Copland Conducts Copland: Appalachian Spring
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Aaron Copland
Label: CBS Masterworks

- Copland Conducts Copland: Our Town; Red Pony Suite, etc.
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Helmuth Kolbe
Label: CBS Masterworks

- Third Symphony; Music For Theatre
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

- Appalachian Spring; Rodeo; Fanfare for The Common Man
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc


-The Aaron Copland Collection
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Sedares, Schenck
Label: Koch

Mendelssohn:

- 5 Symphonies, 7 Overtures (4-CD box set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Italian And Reformation Symphonies (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Piano Concertos
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 3 "Scottish" And Symphony No. 4 "Italian"
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG


- The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Symphonies, Overtures, Concertos (6-CD set)
Orch: Bamberg Symphony
Cond: Claus Peter Flor
Label: RCA

-A Midsummer’s Night Dream; Symphony No. 4 “Italian”
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc

-Violin Concerto; Symphony No. 4 “Italian,” Hebrides Overture
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 2 – “Hymn of Praise”
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 1 & 5
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 3 & 4
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Kurt Masur
Label: Apex

Rachmaninov:

- The Symphonies, The Bells, Symphonic Dances, The Isle of the Dead (3-CD set)
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Vladimir Ashenazy
Label: Decca

-Piano Concertos 1-4 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Vladimir Ashkenazy
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 2; Vocalise
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonic Dances; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Yuri Temirkanov
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-3; Symphonic Dances; Isle of the Dead; etc. (3-CD set)
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony
Cond: Igor Golovchin
Label: Olsztyn

-Piano Concerto No. 2, Symphony No. 3
Orch: Moscow Philharmonic
Cond: Mark Ermler
Label: Russian Disc

-Piano Concertos 1 & 4; Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; E. Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Piano Concertos 2 & 3
Orch: New York Philharmonic
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Semyon Bychkov
Label: Philips

-Complete Works For Piano & Orchestra (2-CD set)
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Vox Classical

-Piano Concertos Nos. 2 & 3
Orch: Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 3; Symphonic Dances
Orch: Baltimore Symphony
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 1; Isle of the Dead
Orch: St. Petersburg Philharmonic
Cond: Mariss Jansons
Label: EMI

-Piano Concerto No. 4; Scriabin: Prometheus; Stravinsky; Piano Concerto
Orch: Toronto Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

-Piano Concerto Nos. 2 & 3
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond; Eliahu Inbal
Label: Apex

-The Rock; Symphonic Dances; The Isle of the Dead
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label; Apex


Debussy:

- Debussy/Ravel: Orchestral Works (8-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Complete Works For Orchestra (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-La Mer; Nocturnes; Jeux; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Images; Printemps; etc.
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Debussy: Images; Jeux; La Mer; Ravel: Alborada del gracioso; Daphnis et Chloé (5-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony, London Symphony, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Charles Dutoit, Riccardo Chailly, Ernest Ansermet, Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond; Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Virgin Classics

-Chamber Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Nash Ensemble
Cond; n/a
Label: Virgin Classics

-Children’s Corner: Debussy Orchestrations (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Orchestre Symphonique de Quebec
Cond; Yoav Talmi
Label: Atma Classique

-La Mer; Nocturnes; Prelude
Orch: Monte Carlo National Opera Orch., Strasbourg Philharmonic
Cond; Alain Lombard, Armin Jordan
Label: Apex

-Jeux; Khamma; Le Martyre de Saint Sebastien
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond; James Conlon
Label; Apex

-Images; La Mer; etc.
Orch. Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label; Sony

-Nocturnes; La Damoiselle élue; Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien
Orch: Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

Ravel:

- Daphnis et Chloe (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Bolero, La Valse, etc. (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Charles Munch
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

- The Piano Concertos; Valses nobles et sentimentales
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Prokofiev, Ravel: Piano Concertos, etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

- Shéhérazade; Le Tombeau de Couperin; Debussy: Ballades de Villon
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe; La Valse
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Ma Mere L’Oye; Rhapsodie Espagnole; etc.
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony
Cond: Seiji Ozawa
Label: DG

-Daphnis and Chloe, Pavane for a Dead Princess
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Complete Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe, Pavane, et
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Pierre Monteux
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Masterpieces (2-CD set)
Orch: L’Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: Ernest Ansermet
Label: Decca

-Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics


-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Kent Nagano
Label: Elatus 

-Daphnis et Chloe


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Orch: London Symphony Orch.
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; James Levine
Label: DG

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: Bordeaux Aquitaine National Orch.
Cond; Laurent Petitgirard
Label: Naxos

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: SWR Baden-Baden and Freiburg Symphony Orch.
Cond; Michael Gielen
Label; Arte Nova

-Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Piano Concertos; Debussy: Fantasie for Piano and Orchestra
Orch: Strasbourg Philharmonic, Monte Carlo National Opera Orch.
Cond; Alain Lombard, Armin Jordan
Label: Apex

-Rapsodie Espagnole (Enhanced Edition)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Jean Martinon
Label: RCA

-Daphnis et Chloe
Orch: Radio France Philharmonic
Cond; Wyung-Whun Chung
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Decca

-Daphnis et Chloe Suite No. 2; Pavane, etc.
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label: Erato

Brahmns:

- 4 Symphonies, Variations (3-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-The 4 Symphonies; Overtures, Haydn Variations, Piano/Violin Concertos (5-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: RCA

-Piano Concerto No. 1
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Ein Deutsches Requiem: A German Requiem
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Bernstein Conducts Brahms (5-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-The Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Complete Hungarian Dances
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Hungarian Dances
Orch: Budapest Symphony Orch.
Cond; Istvan Bogar
Label: Naxos

-Alto Rhapsody; Nanie, Gesand der Parzen; Schicksalslied
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-A German Requiem
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label; Universal
-Violin Concerto
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: EMI

-The Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Nikolas Harnoncourt
Label: Teldec

-The Four Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

-Piano Concertos Nos. 1 & 2, Piano Quartet No. 1 (orch. Schoenberg) (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond; Yoel Levi, Kurt Sanderling, Simon Rattle
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Piano Concerto No. 1; Four Ballades
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Nikolaus Harnoncourt
Label: Apex

-Symphonies 3 & 4
Orch: Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
Cond; Edouard Lindenberg
Label: Apex

-The Symphonies; Haydn Variations; Ovetures; etc. (3-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Wolfgang Sawallisch
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Academic Festival Overture (DVD audio)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

-Symphony NO. 2; Hungarian Dances
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

-Symphony 4
Orch: Vienna Philarmonic
Cond: Carlos Kleiber
Label: Decca

-Violin Concerto; Tchaikovsky: Violin Concerto
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London; Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond: Anatole Fistoulari, William Steinberg
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

-Serenades Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Royal Paris Orchestral Ensemble
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

Barber:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; The School For Scandal Overture
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Detroit Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

- Capricorn Concerto; A Hand of Bridge; Intermezzo from Vanessa
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Marin Alsop
Label: Naxos

- Violin Concerto; Cello Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Violin Concerto; Piano Concerto
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Bernstein Conducts Barber & Shuman
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Knoxville, Medea’s Dance, School For Scandal
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

Rossini:

- Complete Overtures (3-CD set)
Orch: Acad. of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips

-Overtures
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Overtures (2-CD set)
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

Elgar:

- Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, Halle Orchestra, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Choral Works (6-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult, Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphonies, Overtures, Violin/Cello Concertos (4-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic, St. Louis Symphony
Cond; Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1; Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2; Sea Pictures
Orch; London Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Violin Concerto
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Vernon Handley
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 2; In The South (Alassio)
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1; Elegy For Strings; Sospiri
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex



Borodin:

- Symphony No. 2, In The Steppes of Central Asia, Prince Igor
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic, London Philharmonia, Liege Orchestra
Cond: Rafael Kubelik, Andre Cluytens, Constantin Silvestri, Paul Strauss, Herbert von Karajan
Label: EMI

-Symphonies 1-3
Orch: National Philharmonic
Cond: Loris Tjeknavorian
Label: RCA 

Wagner:

- The "Ring" Without Words
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Telarc

Holst:

- Orchestral Works, Vol. 1 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

- The Planets; Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony in F; A Hampshire Suite
Orch: Munich Symphony
Cond: Douglas Bostock
Label: Scandinavian Classics

-The Planets; St. Paul’s Suite
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Royal Philharmonic Masterwork

-St. Paul’s Suite; Brook Green Suite; Fugal Concerto
Orch: English Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Ian Humphries
Label: Classics For Pleasure (EMI)

-The Planets
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-The Planets
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label; Apex

Beethoven:

- Complete Masterpieces (60-CD set)
Label: Sony

-Complete Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label; DG

-Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG



-The Complete Piano Concertos (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Sony

-Piano Concertos Nos. 3 & 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond; David Zinman
Label; Arte Nova

-Symphonies 1-9; Overtures; Violin Concerto (6-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label; Sony

Mahler:

- Symphony No. 1 "Titan" And Symphony No. 10 "Adagio"
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- The Complete Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 4 (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (10-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc



-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2/Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 2 “Resurrection”
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-The Complete Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Klaus Tennstedt
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl 
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1/Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Karel Ancerl
Label: Supraphon

-Symphony No. 1; Songs of the Wayfarer
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Rafael Kubelik
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6; Zemlinsky: 6 Maeter Link
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Cincinnati Symphony
Cond: Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

-Symphonies 1 & 9
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Andrew Litton, Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1; Lieder Eines Fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Teldec

-10 Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic, Chicago Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Bernard Haitink
Label: Philips

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG
-The Symphonies (12-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphonies 1-10 (15-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony
Cond: Eliahu Inbal
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1-10 (14-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: Warner Classics
-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 1. Blumine
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orchestra
Cond: David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5; Lieder aus Des Kraben
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste, Andrew Litton, Charles Mackerras
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond: David Zinman
Label: Apex

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Georg Solti
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 8
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Daniel Barenboim
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: Profil

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Pierre Boulez
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Carlo Maria Giulini
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Adagio Mahler
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Eugene Ormandy
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Jascha Horenstein
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio
Cond; Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos
-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond: Riccard Chailly
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Farberman
Label: Vox

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: St. Louis Symphony
Cond: L. Slatkin
Label: Telarc

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Florida Philharmonic
Cond: James Judd
Label: Hmf

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Valery Gergiev
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond: George Szell
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Philadelphia Orchestra
Cond; James Levine
Label: RCA

-Symphony No 7
Orch: Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Laserlight
-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Lorin Maazel
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond; Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3
Orch: Gran Canaria Philharmonic
Cond: Adrian Leaper
Label: Arte Nove

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: National Symphony Orch. Of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label: RCA

-Symphony No. 5
Orch; Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; RCA

-Symphonies 1-10 (11-CD set)
Orch: Cologne Radio Symphony
Cond; Gary Bertini
Label; EMI

-The Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Mariss Jansons
Label: LSO

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Cleveland Orchestra
Cond; Pierre Boulez
Label: DG
-10 Symphonies (15-CD set)
Orch: Sofia Philharmonic
Cond: Emil Tabakov
Label: Capriccio

-Symphony No. 2
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Otto Klemperer
Label: Miesterwerke

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berliner Staatskapelle
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label; Warner Classics

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond; Michael Halasz
Label; Naxos

-Symphony No. 4
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Polish Radio and Television
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 3 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic, Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label; Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Teldec

-Symphony No. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Gilbert Kaplan
Label: MCA

-Symphony No. 3; Symphony No. 10 (2-CD set)
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 10
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Daniel Harding
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 6
Orch: Utah Symphony Orch.
Cond; Maurice de Abravanel
Label: Silverline

-Symphony No. 6; Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (2-CD set)
Orch: New Philharmonia, London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 7 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orch.
Cond; Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Netherlands Philharmonic
Cond: Hartmut Haenchen
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Symphony No. 4
Orch; Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond; Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia Orch.
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label; EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch; Dresden Philharmonic
Cond; Herbert Kegel
Label: Berlin Classics

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; Bruno Walter
Label; Classica D’oro

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

-Symphony No. 1; Reger: Ballet Suite
Orch: Orchestre de la Suisse Romande
Cond; Armin Jordan
Label; Apex

-5 fruhe Lieder; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond; Luciano Berio
Label: Elektra

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Rudolf Schwarz
Label: Everest Records

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: New Philharmonia
Cond; Sir John Barbirollio
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Los Angeles Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Decca

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond; Sakari Oramo
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphonies 1 & 5 (2-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra
Cond: Giuseppe Sinopoli
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Radio Symphonicorchester Ljublijana
Cond; Anton Nanut
Label: Platinum Disc Corporation

-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Frank Shipway
Label; RPO



-Symphony No. 5
Orch: Gürzenich-Orchester Kölner Philharmoniker 
Cond; James Conlon
Label: EMI

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Minnesota Orchestra
Cond; Edo de Waart
Label: Virigin Classics

-Mahler III: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (5-CD set)
Orch: Veinna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Mahler II: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (5-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Mahler I: Complete Recordings on Deutsche Grammophon (6-CD set)
Orch: NY Philharmonic, Vienna Philharmonic, Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; L. Bernstein
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 7
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Claudio Abbado
Label: DG

-Symphony No. 9
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Claudio Abbado
Label: DG


Mussorgsky:

- Pictures at an Exhibition, A Night on Bald Mountain, and Other Russian Showpieces (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Pictures At An Exhibition; Night on Bald Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Y. Levi
Label: Telarc




Respighi:

- Fountains of Rome; Pines of Rome; Debussy: Le Mer (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

-Pines of Rome, Fountains of Rome, etc.
Orch: Pittsburgh Symphony
Cond: L. Maazel
Label: Sony

-Pines of Rome, The Birds, etc.
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Louis Lane
Label: Telarc

Sibelius, Prokofiev, Glazunov: Violin Concertos (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony, Boston Symphony
Cond: Walter Hendl
Label: RCA

Gershwin:

- Rhapsody In Blue, An American in Paris (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA


-Rhapsody in Blue; Cuban Overture (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Rochester Philharmonic
Cond; Jeff Tyzik
Label: Harmonia Mundi

Liszt:

- Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Leipzig Gewandhaus
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: EMI

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphonic Poems (5-CD set)
Orch: Budapest Symphony
Cond: Arpad Joo
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Les Preludes; Mazappa; Ungarische Rhapsody No. 4; Smetana: Vysehrad, Die Moldau
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Rhapsodies; Enesco: Romanian Rhapsodies
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Antal Dorati
Label: Mercury

-Les Preludes; Mazeppa; Ungarische Rhapsodie No. 4; Smetana: Vyserhrad; Die Moldau
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
 Label: DG

-Rhapsodies No. 1; Enesco: Rhapsody No. 1
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Harold Lawrence
Label: Mercury

-A Faust Symphony
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond; James Conlon
Label; Apex

-Les Preludes; Hungarian Rhapsodies
Orch: Gerwandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond; Vaclav Neumann
Label: Apex

-Symphonic Poems
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond; Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Christus (3-CD set)
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond: James Conlon
Label: Apex

-Ultimate Liszt: The Essential Masterpieces (5-CD set)

Ives:

- Symphony Nos. 1 And 2; Hyms
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony Nos. 2 And 3
Orch: Concertgebouw Orchestra
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Holidays Symphony
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: Michael Tilson Thomas
Label: Sony

- Symphony No. 2, The Gong on the Hook and Ladder, etc.
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: DG

Offenbach:

- Gaite Parisienne (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Boston Pops
Cond: Arthur Fiedler
Label: RCA
Ries:

- Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Howard Griffiths
Label: CPO


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Rangstrom:

- Complete Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Norrkoping Symphony
Cond: Michail Jurowski
Label: CPO

Mozart:

- Symphonies 28-41 (5-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Sir Colin Davis
Label: Decca

-46 Symphonies (10-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

-Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Robert Shaw
Label; Telarc

-Requiem
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Georg Solti
Label: Decca

Strauss, Richard:

- Orchestral Works (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Rudolf Kempe
Label: EMI

- Symphonia Domestica (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Don Quixote; Eulenspiegel: Merry Pranks (Karajan Gold Edition-Very Rare)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Zarathustra; Don Juan; 4 Last Songs, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Metamorphosen/Tod und Verklarung (Metamorphoses/Death and Transfiguration)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-The Essential Richard Strauss (4-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: Telarc

-Sinfonia Domestica; Death and Transfiguration
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: RCA

-Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; Arte Nova

Bizet:

- Symphony No. 1; Offenbach: Gaite Parisienne
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

- Carmen Suite Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: NY Philharmonic
Cond: L. Bernstein
Label: Sony

Martinu:

- Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos





Bax:

- Orchestral Works, Vols. 1-9 (9-CD)
Orch: London Symphony, Ulster Orch., Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson, Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- The Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Winter Legends; Saga Fragment (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-Spring Fire; Northern Ballad No. 2; etc. (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos

-Film Music of Sir Arnold Bax; Oliver Twist
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Rumon Ramba
Label: Chandos

-Tone Poems
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Chandos

-Octet; String Quintet; Concerto, etc.
Orch: St. Martin-in-the-Fields Chamber Ensemble
Cond; N/A
Label: Chandos

-London Pageant; Concertante; etc.
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Martyn Brabbins
Label: Chandos

-Symphony No. 1; In The Faery Hills; The Garden of Fand
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 2; November Woods
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 3; The Happy Forest
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 4; Nympholept; Overture to a Picaresque Comedy
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 5; The Tale the Pine Trees Knew
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 6; Into the Twilight; Summer Music
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Symphony No. 7; Tintagel
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos




-Symphonic Variations
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: James Judd
Label: Naxos

Atterberg:

- The Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: Frankfurt Radio Symphony, Radio-Philharmonic Hanover, etc.
Cond: Ari Rasilainen
Label: CPO

Delius:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Welsh National Opera Orchestra
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Decca

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Halle Orch., London Symphony
Cond: Sir John Barbirolli
Label: EMI

-The Walk to Paradise Garden
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond; Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Florida Suite, North Country Sketches
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-In a Summer Garden: The Music of Frederick Delius (out-of-print)
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond: V. Handley
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-Paris: The Song of a Great City; Cello Concerto; Double Concerto (out-of-print)
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Classics for Pleasure (EMI)

-On Hearing the First Cuckoo in Spring
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orch.
Cond; David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Orchestral Works
Orch: English Northern Philharmonia
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond; Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Brigg Fair and Other Orchestral Works
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Thomas Beecham
Label: EMI

Kodaly:

- Dances of Galanta; Hary Janos (2-CD box set)
Orch: Philharmonia Hungarica
Cond: Antal Dorati
Label: Decca

-Hary Janos Suite; Dances of Galanta
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

d'Indy:

- Jour d'été à la montagne; La Forêt enchantée; Souvenirs
Orch: Iceland Symphony
Cond: Rumon Gamba
Label: Chandos
-Symphonies
Orch: Montreal Symphony, London Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit, Walter Weller
Label: Decca

Saint-Saens:

- Les 5 Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: ORTF National Orchestra
Cond: Jean Martinon
Label: EMI

- Introduction and Rondo capriccioso in Am; Danse macabre
Orch: Philharmonia of London, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

- Piano Concertos 1-5; Wedding Cake Caprice-Valse (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: EMI

-Piano Concertos 1-5 (2-CD set)
Orch: London Philharmonic; Philharmonia Orch. Of London
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

Hi-Fi Fiedler: Orch: Boston Pops, Cond: Arthur Fiedler (Hybrid SACD)

Rorem:

- Three Symphonies
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta, Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: José Serebrier
Label: Naxos

Bainton:

- Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Paul Daniel
Label: Chandos

Gorecki:

- Symphony No. 3 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs," The Olden Style Pieces
Orch: Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos

Khachaturian:

- Spartacus, Gayaneh, Masquerade 
Orch: Bolshoi Symphony
Cond: Alexander Lazarev
Label: Naxos

Grofe:

- Death Valley Suite
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

- Orchestral Works
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: William T. Stromberg
Label: Naxos

Alfven:

- The Prodigal Son Suite, Symphony No. 2
Orch: National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland
Cond: Niklas Willen
Label: Naxos

-The Symphonies; Swedish Rhapsodies (5-CD set)
Orch: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: Brilliant Classics

Moeran:

- Violin Concerto; Lonely Waters; Whythorne's Shadow; Cello Concerto
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Rhapsodies Nos.1 & 2; In the Mountain Country; etc.
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

- Symphony in G minor; Rhapsody for Piano and Orchestra; Overture for a Masque
Orch: Ulster Orchestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos
Howells:

- Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Stanford:

- Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD)
Orch: Bournemouth Symphony
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos
- Six Irish Rhapsodies; Piano Concerto No. 2; Down among the Dead Men (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos


-Symphonies 1-7 (4-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

Bruch:

- The Complete Violin Concertos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gewandhausorchester Leipzig
Cond: Kurt Masur
Label: Philips

-Symphonies 1-3; Concerto for Two Pianos (2-CD set)
Orch: Gurzenich-Orchester Koln, London Symphony
Cond: James Conlon, Antal Dorati
Label: EMI



Rautavaara:

- The 8 Symphonies (4-disc set)
Orch: National Orchestra of Belgium, Leipzig RSO, Helsinki Philharmonic
Cond: Mikko Franck, Max Pommer, Leif Segerstam
Label: Ondine

Hovhaness:

- Celestial Gate and Other Orchestral Works
Orch: Orch. of Flanders
Cond: Rudolf Werthen
Label: Telarc

- Mysterious Mountain
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Guitar Concerto No. 2
Orch: Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Cond: Stuart Robertson
Label: Naxos

- Symphony No. 60; Guitar Concerto; Khrimian Hairig
Orch: Berlin Radio Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Naxos

- Symphony Nos. 22 "City of Light Symphony" & 50 "Mount St. Helens Symphony"
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerard Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

- Mysterious Mountain, And God Created Great Whales
Orch: Seattle Symphony
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Delos Records

- Mysterious Mountains
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond: Gerald Schwarz
Label: Telarc

- Mystery Of The Holy Martyrs, Symphony No.3
Orch: KBS Symphony
Cond: Vakhtang Jordania
Label: Soundset Records

- Requiem and Resurrection; Symphony No. 19 "Vishnu"
Orch: NJ Wind Symphony, Sevan Philharmonic
Cond: Alan Hovhaness
Label: Crystal Records

Glazunov:

- Symphonies (Complete); Cantatas; Famous Ballet Music; Violin Concerto (7-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony, BBC National Orch. of Wales, Russian State Sym.
Cond: Dmitri Stepanovich, Alexander Glazunov, Tadaaki Otaka, Valery 
Polyansky Yolando Butt
Label: Brilliant Classics

Walton:

- Collected Works
Orch: London Symphony, Boston Symphony, Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Gregor Piatigorsky, William Walton, André Previn, Charles Münch,	Vernon Handley
Label: RCA Victor Europe

-Belshazzar’s Feast; Bernstein: Chichester Psalms
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc
Grieg:

- Complete Music with Orchestra (6-CD set)
Orch: Gothenburg Symphony
Cond; Neeme Jarvi
Label: DG

-Complete Orchestral Music (8-CD set)
Orch: Bergen Philharmonic
Cond: Ole Kristian Ruud
Label: Bis

-Piano Concerto; Symphony in C minor
Orch: Orchestre Philharmonique De Strasbourg
Cond; Theodor Guschlbauer
Label: Apex

Martucci:

- Complete Orchestral Works (4-CD set)
Orch: Philharmonia Orchestra of London
Cond: Francesco D'Avalos
Label: Brilliant Classics

Melartin:

- The Six Symphonies (3-CD set)
Orch: Tampere Philharmonic
Cond: Leonid Grin
Label: Ondine

Rubbra:

- Complete Symphonies (5-CD set)
Orch: BBC National Orchestra of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Sinfonia Concertante; Tribute; Ode to the Queen
Orch: BBC National Orch. Of Wales
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Lyadov:

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Vassily Sinaisky
Label: Chandos

Bliss:

-A Colour Symphony; The Enchantress; Cello Concerto
Orch: Ulster Orch.
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Chandos

-Checkmate Suite; Hymn To Apollo; etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Ulster Orch., Northern Sinfonia of England
Cond: Vernon Handley, Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-A Colour Symphony
Orch: English Northern Sinfonia
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Cello Concerto; Music for Strings
Orch: English Northern Sinfonia
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

-Checkmate
Orch: Royal Scottish National
Cond: David Lloyd-Jones
Label: Naxos

Dukas:

-Symphony in C major; The Sorcerer’s Apprentice; etc.
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond: Leonard Slatkin
Label: RCA


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Schubert:

-The 10 Symphonies (6-CD set)
Orch: Academy of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: Neville Marriner
Label: Philips

-8 Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karl Bohm
Label: DG

Zubin Mehta: A Seventieth Birthday Tribute (6-CD set)
Label: Decca

Chandos: Milestones (30-CD set)
Label: Chandos

Grainger:

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 1
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 2
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Orchestral Works, Vol. 3
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-In A Nutshell
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

Ireland:

-Piano Concerto; Mai-Dun, Legend
Orch: London Philharmonic
Cond; Bryden Thomson
Label: Chandos

-A Downland Suite, Orchestral Poem (World Premiere), etc.
Orch: City of London Sinfonia
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Greater Love Hath No Man
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

Smetana:

-The Moldau/Liszt: Les Preludes/Sibelius: Finlandia
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Orchestral Works (2-CD set)
Orch: Boston Symphony, Bavarian Radio Symphony, Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Kubelik, James Levine
Label: DG

-Ma Vlast/My Fatherland
Orch: Israel Philharmonic
Cond: Zubin Mehta
Label: Sony

-Complete Orchestral Works (3-CD set)
Orch: Janacek Philharmonic
Cond; Theodore Kuchar
Label: Brilliant Classics

-Ma Vlast, Battered Bride, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Detroit Symphony, Israel Philharmonic
Cond; Walter Weller, Istvan Kertesz, Antal Dorati
Label: Decca

-Ma Vlast
Orch: London Symphony
Cond; Sir Colin Davis
Label: LSO Live

-Ma Vlast
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond; James Levine
Label: DG

-Ma Vlast
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond; Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Supraphon

-Ma Vlast
Orch: Royal Liverpool Philharmonic
Cond; Libor Pesek
Label: Virgin Classics

Berwald:

-Overtures, Concertos, Symphonies (3-CD)
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond: Bjorlin
Label: EMI

Delibes:

-The 3 Ballets (4-CD set)
Orch: National Philharmonic, New Philharmonia, Covent Garden
Cond: R. Bonynge
Label: Decca

Busoni:

-Piano Concerto
Orch: Cleveland Orch.
Cond: Dohnanyl
Label: Telarc

Gounod:

-The 2 Symphonies; Faust Ballet Music
Orch: Acad. Of St. Martin-in-the-Fields
Cond: N. Marriner
Label: Philips

Szymanowski:

-Symphonies 3 & 4, Violin Concertos, Orchestral Songs (4-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham Symphony
Cond: Sir Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Symphonies #2-4, Harnasie, 2 Mazurkas, Concert Overture in E (2-CD set)
Orch: Polish Radio Symphony, Polish National Radio Symphony
Cond: Antoni Wit, Jerzy Semkov, Jacek Kaspszyk
Label: EMI

Schoenberg:

-Verklarte Nacht; Pelleas und Melisande
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Karajan
Label: DG

-Gurrelieder; Chamber Symphony 1; Verklarte Nacht (2-CD set)
Orch: Royal Concertgebouw
Cond; Riccardo Chailly
Label: Decca

-The Romantic Side Of…Arnold Schoenberg
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Chamber Symphonies 1 & 2; Verklarte Nacht
Orch: Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Cond; Heinz Holliger
Label: Apex

Hindemith:

-Orchestral Works (3-CD set, out-of-print)
Orch: San Francisco Symphony, Leipzig Gewandaus
Cond: Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Decca

-Mathias der Maler; Nobilissima Visione, Symphonic Metamorphosis
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond; Yoel Levi
Label: Telarc

-Symphony in E Flat; Nobilissima Visione, Orchestral Suite; etc.
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Symphonia Serena; Symphony "The Harmony of the World"
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Concerto for Cello & Orchestra; Theme & Variations
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Concerto Music for Brass and Strings; Concerto for Violin and Orchestra; Symphonic Metamorphosis
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Symphonic Dances; Ragtime; Pittsburgh Symphony
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Mathis der Maler
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Jiri Belohavek
Label: Chandos

-When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd (A Requiem for Those We Love)
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Symphonic Metamorphosis; Four Temperaments; Mathis der Maler
Orch: LA Philharmonic
Cond: Esa-Pekka Salonen
Label: Sony

Orff:

-Carmina Burana
Orch: Berlin Deutschen Opernhauses Orchester
Cond: Eugen Jochum
Label: DG

Faure:

Faure/Durufle: Requiem
Orch: Atlanta Symphony
Cond: Robert Shaw
Label: Telarc

-Pelleas et Melisande; Masques Et Bergamasques (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre du Capitole de Toulouse
Cond: Michel Plasson
Label: EMI

-Requiem; Pelleas et Melisande; Pavane
Orch: Montreal Symphony
Cond: Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Orchestral Works
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond: Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

Zemlinsky:

-Orchestral Works (3-CD set)
 Orch: Gerzinch-Orchester
Cond: James Conlon
Label: EMI

-Symphony Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Gerzinch-Orchester
Cond: James Conlon
Label: EMI

Schmidt:

-Complete Symphonies (4-CD set)
Orch: Detroit Symphony, Chicago Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

Enescu:

-Symphony No. 1; Suite No. 1
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Romanian Rhapsodies; Suites 2 & 3
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 3; Concert Overture
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony No. 2; Romanian Rhapsody No. 2
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Poeme Roumain; Vox Maris; Voix de la Nature
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

-Symphony Concertante; Chamber Symphony
Orch: Bucharest Philharmonic
Cond; George Mandeal
Label: Arte Nova

Finzi:

-Violin and Cello Concerts
Orch: City of London Sinfonia, Ulster Orchestra
Cond; Vernon Handley, Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Love's Labours Lost; Let Us Garlands Bring; Two Milton Sonnets; Farewell To Arms, etc.
Orch: New Philharmonia Orhcestra
Cond: Vernon Handley
Label: Lyrita

-Nocturne; Severn Rhapsody; etc.
Orch: London Philharmonic, New Philharmonia
Cond: Sir Adrian Boult, Vernon Handley
Label: Lyrita

-A Centenary Collection
Orch: English String Orchestra
Cond: William Boughton
Label: Nimbus Records

-Clarinet Concerto; Bagatelles; etc.
Orch: Northern Sinfonia Orch.
Cond; Howard Griffiths
Label: Naxos

-Cello Concerto; Grand Fantasia
Orch: Northern Sinfonia Orch.
Cond: Howard Griffiths
Label: Naxos

Daniel Barenboim: The Conductor (5-CD set)
Orch: Various
Cond; Barenboim
Label: Warner Classics

Poulenc:

-Orchestral Works (5-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Decca

-Concerto for 2 Pianos; Piano Concerto; Aubade
Orch: Rotterdam Philharmonic
Cond; James Conlon
Label: Apex

-Piano Concertos; Concert champêtre; Organ Concerto (2-CD set)
Orch: City of London Sinfonia
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Virigin Classics

Honegger:

-Symphonies 1-5; Pacific 231; Rugby (2-CD set)
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Warner Classics

-Symphonies 1-5; Pacific 231 (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre du Capitole du Toulouse
Cond: Michel Plasson
Label: EMI

Roussel:

-Symphonies (2-CD set)
Orch: Orchestre National de France
Cond; Charles Dutoit
Label: Warner Classics

Langgaard:

-Symphonies No. 4 & 5
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond: Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-The Symphonies (7-CD set)
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond; Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-Symphony No. 1
Orch: Arthur Rubenstein Philharmonic
Cond; Ilya Stupel
Label: Danacord

-Symphonies 6-8
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond; Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-Symphonies 9-11
Orch: Danish National Symphony
Cond: Thomas Dausgaard
Label: Dacapo

-Symphony No. 1; Fra Dybet
Orch: Denmark Radio Symphony
Cond: Leif Segerstam
Label: Chandos

-Symphonies 4, 5, & 6
Orch: Denmark Radio Symphony
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

Glinka: Russian & Ludmilla; Weber; Invitation To Dance; Liszt: Mephisto Waltz
Orch: Royal Philharmonic
Cond; Yuri Simonov
Label: RPO

Lalo:

-Symphonie Espagnole; Cello Concerto
Orch: Orchestre de l'Opera De Monte Carlo
Cond; Paul Paray
Label: Apex

De Falla, Albeniz; Turina: Works for Piano and Orchestra
Orch: Orchestre de Chambre de Lausanne
Cond; Jesus Lopez-Cobos
Label: Apex

De Falla, Albeniz: Iberia; Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Orch: Orchestre de Paris
Cond: Daniel Barenboim
Label: Elatus

Reger:

-Works for Orchestra (7-CD)
Orch: Berlin Radio Symphony, Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Dresden Staatskapelle, etc.
Cond; Franz Konwitschny, Gunther Herbig, Heinz Bongartz, Heinz Rogner, Herbert Blomstedt
Label: Berlin Classics

Karajan: Best Karajan 100 (6-CD set)
Orch: Various
Cond: Karajan
Label: EMI

Chabrier:

-Espana; Rhapsody; Bournee Fantasque
Orch: Detroit Symphony Orch.
Cond: Paul Paray
Label: Mercury

Chausson:

-Symphony in B flat; Soir de fete; etc.
Orch; BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

-Poeme de l'amour et la mere
Orch: BBC Philharmonic
Cond; Yan Pascal Tortelier
Label: Chandos

Suk:

-Asrael; A Summer's Tale; The Ripening; Epilogue; Fairy Tale; Praga [4-CD set]
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond; Vaclav Neumann; Libor Pesek
Label: Supraphon

-A Summer's Tale; Fantastic Scherzo
Orch: Czech Philharmonic
Cond: Sir Charles Mackerras
Label: Decca

Vienna: Strauss; Weber (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond; Fritz Reiner
Label: RCA

Britten:

Rattle Conducts Britten (2-CD set)
Orch: City of Birmingham
Cond; Simon Rattle
Label: EMI

-Britten Conducts Britten, Vol. 4 (7-CD set)
Orch: Various orchestras
Cond; Benjamin Britten
Label: Decca

-The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra; Four Sea Interludes; etc.
Orch: BBC Symphony
Cond: Sir Andrew Davis
Label: Apex

-Piano Concerto; Johson Over Jordan Suite
Orch: English Chamber Orch., London Symphony
Cond: Steuart Bedford
Label: Naxos

-Sinfonia da Requiem; Sea Interludes and Passacaglia from Peter Grimes
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Steuart Bedford
Label: Naxos

-Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge; The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra
Orch: London Symphony, English Chamber Orch.
Cond: Steuart Bedford
Label: Naxos

-War Requiem; Ballad of Heroes (World Premiere); Sinfonia da Requiem (2-CD set)
Orch: London Symphony
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra; Sea Interludes; etc.
Orch: Bournemouth Sinfonietta
Cond: Richard Hickox
Label: Chandos

-Symphony for Cello and Orchestra; Death in Venice Suite
Orch: English Chamber Orchestra
Cond: Steuart Bedford
Label: Chandos

Gruner:

-Trumpet Concertos Nos. 1 & 2
Orch: Finnish Radio Symphony
Cond: Jukka-Pekka Saraste
Label: Apex

Corelli:

-Complete Works (10-CD set)
Orch: Musica Amphion
Cond: n/a
Label: Brilliant Classics

Scarlatti:

-Conerto & Sinfonie
Orch: Europa Galante
Cond: Fabio Bioni
Label: Virigin Classics

Rameau:

-Une symphonie imaginaire / Les Musiciens du Louvre
Orch: Les Musiciens du Louvre
Cond; Marc Minkowski
Label: Archiv Produktion

Karlowicz:

-Symphonic Poems, Vol. 1
Orch: Warsaw Philharmonic
Cond: Antoni Wit
Label: Naxos


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

That is quite an unbelievable and unique collection of Romantic (and nice to see the recent addition of some baroque) music. 

You definitely need Solti's Ring in there..


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Bach said:


> That is quite an unbelievable and unique collection of Romantic (and nice to see the recent addition of some baroque) music.
> 
> You definitely need Solti's Ring in there..


I'm not sure if it's unbelievable, but I guess it's a fairly decent collection.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess you're aiming for a complete collection, certainly of the romantic era - still some way to go probably!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jezbo said:


> I guess you're aiming for a complete collection, certainly of the romantic era - still some way to go probably!


To be honest, my aim is only on composer's music I like. I'm not really thinking of completing anything unless it's by a composer with whom I enjoy. Other than that, I don't have the money to have a complete survey of the Romantic era. That's something I have very little interest in because there are a lot of composers from the Romantic era that I don't even like or enjoy, so it would be pointless for me to invest in a composer's music that I don't even have an interest in.


----------



## Faenval (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, you've certainly got a lot of Mahler! I also take it that you don't enjoy much Chopin, given the lack of his works?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Berlioz, Bartok, Prokofiev, Haydn, Janacek, Rachmaninov, Debussy, Ravel, Schubert, Britten, Honegger, Rubbra, Bliss, Walton & Kodaly are some of my favourite composers.

Good too see that you also have much of the C20th modernist repertoire. I'm into that kind of territory myself...

Some of the composers above who I'd like to get to know are the Americans (eg. Ives, Hovhaness) and contemporary ones like Rautavaara. What do you think/like about these?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

There's no way I'm going to go through the whole thing, but, on a cursory look, I have a few cents:

1. I'm glad to see you have so many Strauss tone poems (they're some of the best tone painting in the standard repertoire); have you ever though about acquiring some of his terrific operas?

2. It's good to see you have a selection of Spanish composers (Lalo, Albeniz, Falla). Their music is sometimes overlooked.

3. No Horowitz recordings? Are you serious?

4. I second Bach's recommendation for a Ring cycle (and I'm sure Chi would be repulsed by your ownership of the "Ring Without Words"), but go for Karl Böhm's recording.

5. You've got a very nice collection of Britten (perhaps my favorite British composer).


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Faenval said:


> Well, you've certainly got a lot of Mahler! I also take it that you don't enjoy much Chopin, given the lack of his works?


I just haven't got around to buying any recordings with his piano concertos yet, but I will. I'm looking at the Zimerman on Deutsche Grammophon.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm more than happy to answer your questions:



BuddhaBandit said:


> 1. I'm glad to see you have so many Strauss tone poems (they're some of the best tone painting in the standard repertoire); have you ever though about acquiring some of his terrific operas?


Okay, here's what a lot of people have been trying to get me into, opera. I'm not a big opera fan at all, hence why there is barely any Wagner in my collection. Perhaps someday, but I'm just not particularly fond of it. My Grandfather LOVES opera, so perhaps he can share with me why he enjoys it so much.



BuddhaBandit said:


> 2. It's good to see you have a selection of Spanish composers (Lalo, Albeniz, Falla). Their music is sometimes overlooked.


I'm still acquiring recordings with these composers. I'm big into de Falla and Albeniz.



BuddhaBandit said:


> 3. No Horowitz recordings? Are you serious?


Yes, believe it or not I'm not that concerned about individual performers other than the conductors and the overall orchestra. Don't get me wrong I do have some favorite performers like Krystian Zimerman, Itzhak Perlman, Martha Argerich, Sviatoslav Richter, Anne-Sophie Mutter, Kyoko Takezawa, Jacqueline du Pre, but I don't really get way into the individual soloists too much.



BuddhaBandit said:


> 4. I second Bach's recommendation for a Ring cycle (and I'm sure Chi would be repulsed by your ownership of the "Ring Without Words"), but go for Karl Böhm's recording.


I would if I enjoyed opera. 



BuddhaBandit said:


> 5. You've got a very nice collection of Britten (perhaps my favorite British composer).


Thank you and yes Britten is great and one my favorites too.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andre said:


> Some of the composers above who I'd like to get to know are the Americans (eg. Ives, Hovhaness) and contemporary ones like Rautavaara. What do you think/like about these?


Ives was one of the first composers I got into along with Ravel and Copland. There's something really unique about Ives' music, besides the tone clusters and occasional foray into atonality, which really happened in many of his later pieces. There's something very American about Ives, so I guess that's one reason why his music, Barber, Hovhaness, Grofe, Gershwin, and Copland had such a strong impact on me. They were truly American composers that developed their musical language. Only Barber looked to European music while the others I mentioned seemed to be coming from a different place entirely.

Rautavaara, I'm still lukewarm about. His music hasn't really spoke to me yet, but I haven't given up hope yet.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a huge Ives fan, and I've often though about what makes his music so peculiarly American. For me, his music is not as literally American as Copland's (with the Shaker tunes and whatnot), but it _feels_ much more American. I think it's because Ives captures the sound of American ensembles- Salvation Army bands, square dance fiddlers, the wind echoing through the Great Plains- while Copland just uses American melodies. Listening to Ives is like listening to the sounds that float through an open window in a small town in 19th century New England.

Check out this interview with George Crumb- his explanation of what makes his music "West Virginian" is enlightening (it's at about the 4:20 mark):


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm a huge Ives fan, and I've often though about what makes his music so peculiarly American. For me, his music is not as literally American as Copland's (with the Shaker tunes and whatnot), but it _feels_ much more American. I think it's because Ives captures the sound of American ensembles- Salvation Army bands, square dance fiddlers, the wind echoing through the Great Plains- while Copland just uses American melodies. Listening to Ives is like listening to the sounds that float through an open window in a small town in 19th century New England.


I disagree with your assessment on Copland. I think he's an American composer through and through. It's much more than just melodies my friend. It's the rhythms he uses, the harmonies, etc.

I do think that's a fair assessment on Ives though, but I encourage everyone to seek out more American composers than the ones I mentioned and that have been discussed herein.


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, this is astounding. I enjoyed going through that.

The volume is one thing. The focus of it is another. This list says so much about who you are. And the fact that you posted it as well!

So, my bone of contention is that if I'm not mistaken, not one of these composers is alive. There were a few names that slipped by that I didn't recognize.

Would you care for me to try and find a living orchestral composer that I think might fit the bill? (Although, I have a feeling you have heard more music than I have.) What popped into my mind is John Adams "Harmonielehre". Such an interesting and beautiful take on the Romantic tradition with a new light IMHO.

You might enjoy Jacques Hetu, Canadian.

At any rate, thanks for sharing. I only skimmed. For some reason, the only thing that popped out was that you are missing Rautavaara 's piano concertos - the opening to the 1st is something to Rival Tchaikovsky #1. (oh wait...he's alive (isn't he?)...I am much happier now)

S


----------



## Scott Good (Jun 8, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> I disagree with your assessment on Copland. I think he's an American composer through and through. It's much more than just melodies my friend. It's the rhythms he uses, the harmonies, etc.
> 
> I do think that's a fair assessment on Ives though, but I encourage everyone to seek out more American composers than the ones I mentioned and that have been discussed herein.


For me, Copland is "the American" sound. It is an absurd statement I know, but think about all of the music used in films to depict "American" - Copeland is in there. Something he did resonates with the culture - is it the harmony? it seems so core to his sound - like Jazz music - a kind of freeing of tonality - 3rds moving to 5ths...the a tonic being a 13 chord...what is it that makes it American. I would love to hear what you have to say about this. Maybe start another forum.

I love Appalachian Spring! Truly one of my favorite pieces of American orchestral music.

Btw, what about Sessions? Too serial? Rousse? Do you enjoy anything by Corigliano? I really like his Clarinet concerto and Symphony #1.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> I disagree with your assessment on Copland. I think he's an American composer through and through. It's much more than just melodies my friend. It's the rhythms he uses, the harmonies, etc.
> 
> I do think that's a fair assessment on Ives though, but I encourage everyone to seek out more American composers than the ones I mentioned and that have been discussed herein.


I was not arguing against Copland's American-ness, but just saying that he and Ives approach American music form different angles. Copland makes his music American by combining vernacular music with the European classical tradition, while Ives captures an American sonority and sound quality. Ives does, of course, use folk melodies, but he usdes them as the basis for creating a certain timbre, instead of using their melodies as themes.

And, it seems, to me, that Copland's rhythms and harmonies are all drawn from his use of American vernacular music. In that way, I think that Copland is to America in the same way that Glinka is to Russia or Smetana is to Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Susan (Jun 14, 2009)

Some of the composers above who I'd like to get to know are the Americans (eg. Ives, Hovhaness) and contemporary ones like Rautavaara. What do you think/like about these?

And have you listened to the anglo-french composer keith perreur-lloyd? 
www.musicvenue21.com


----------



## Geclef21 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Vaughn Williams Sym*

I still feel the best recordings of the V Williams syms are by Adrian Boult Previn is not into V Williams at all


----------

